# Is it just me?



## MeatyMax (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey is it just me or is this whole advertising thing weirding anybody else out. Now hear me out, Im not bashing any website or saying that getting a little money for having ads on your page is a bad thing(if that's the case). But this site reminded me of like some super chill spot you have in the woods or in a low populated area that noone knows about,and i feel like the advertising is saying, "oh we want our banner on your site because your site is so cool!" Sounds too me like this is one of those foreshadowing things that turns into, "you're only cool if u have a membership on stp." In my opinion, if a website is good put it on the links page where all the other good sites are, and keep the members who are all interested in trains or squating or stuff that is on here now. This could prolly be in the suggestions forum but I want to hear what other opinions are on this topic. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Bendixontherails (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah, i'm pretty sure it's just you.

full on 90% of the ads on here, if you click them, take you to... THIS SITE.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 1, 2007)

*Bendixontherails wrote:*


> yeah, i'm pretty sure it's just you.
> 
> full on 90% of the ads on here, if you click them, take you to... THIS SITE.



haha... well, technically 25%. one is my banner, the other is for punx.com, and the other two are for girlriot.co.nr...

the advertising thing has so far been almost 100% just 'banner swaps'. meaning, they put a banner on their site, and i put a banner on mine. it's just a friendly link exchange, and helps promote other cool sites.

a good example is the girlriot banner, which is a site that helps promote women in the punk scene.

any site that wants one has to be an ethical site, and something mildly related to our scene. so don't worry about "rope the cattle and get your free xbox 360" type ads... you'll never, ever, see that kinda crap on here.

hope that alleviates your fears 

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/04/01 15:21


----------



## danvan (Apr 1, 2007)

*MeatyMax wrote:*


> "you're only cool if u have a membership on stp."



that doesnt work 

i have a profile !!!

ha ha ha ha


----------



## Cush (Apr 2, 2007)

next status symbol used for getting punk points.

"i've got over a thousand posts on the squat the planet board! i'm SOOO much more punk rock than you."


----------



## Cush (Apr 2, 2007)

next status symbol used for getting punk points.

"i've got over a thousand posts on the squat the planet board! i'm SOOO much more punk rock than you." then they'd turn on thier sum 41 CD or maybe some blink 182 and rock the fuck out.


----------



## Hlessil (Apr 2, 2007)

This site is for US, myspace is for everyone else...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 2, 2007)

*Hlessil wrote:*


> This site is for US, myspace is for everyone else...



agreed!


----------



## Bendixontherails (Apr 2, 2007)

true... awwww... family kodak moment... 
you guy's are awesome.


----------



## frankie b sick (Apr 3, 2007)

Cheeeeese! :laugh: 

<3


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe (Apr 3, 2007)

I feel...

sort of...

like...

alienated...

or something.



Was this more in response to Punx.com or my site? Just wondering.

And I'm also wondering: How many of you are there that feel like Max?


----------



## G_Jones (Apr 3, 2007)

*CaseyCatastrophe wrote:*


> ...And I'm also wondering: How many of you are there that feel like Max?




I don't even know what ads/banners everyone's talking about. So... not me.


----------



## MeatyMax (Apr 3, 2007)

*CaseyCatastrophe wrote:*


> I feel...
> 
> sort of...
> 
> ...






Totally didn't mean to alienate you. I guess i saw the banners and was taken back by it and posted a comment. i like the whole site swapping thing, i just thought it was the start before""rope the cattle and get your free xbox 360"". I apologize. But on the topic of those game banners, i like when i'm far behind and i go for gold and click my heart out and WIN! then the popup blocker stops the site from opening and doing what it wanted to do in the first palce, and im victorious with two things at the same time.


----------



## skunkpit (Apr 4, 2007)

penis creme cheese on toast.


----------

